# fishing why wont the girl let me



## puertoRicanFisherman

who else has this promblem


----------



## smith07

you've got the wrong girl


----------



## glasseyes

Been married for 36 years and in my house it's been a topic for discussion for 36 years ,,sorry I have no answers.


----------



## "chillin"

I have a buddy with the same problem. When he does get to go she does nothing but call the whole time we are out, and its never important. I wait for him to set his phone down and turn away so i can shut it off. Then she starts calling everyone elses phone..its annoying to say the least.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Madfisher

Take em with ya. My wife and daughter loves to fish.


----------



## Shaggy

Married, fiance or girlfriend? She needs to understand men need some alone time and they need a few toys. With fishing you can kill two birds with one stone in a most wholesome activity. Hell, you could be drinking, drugging or gambling away all your money. Best solution...teach her to fish. She'll probably wind up out-fishing you.


----------



## afadenho

I have a girl that lets me go all the time but I also try and involve her. For example I bought her one of those pink poles that lights up when you reel it. I also bring a blanket it for her so she can just lay out if she gets board I also bring speakers that hook up to my phone for music. Try and take her somewhere that's easy to fish and has lots of action such as a lake that has recently been stocked by trout. Or just find another girl lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead76

Run now because if its bad now it will not get any better.


----------



## CincyFisher

Not married? Move on. Married? Oops suck it up you messed up bad.


----------



## toad

its a control issue...... It could be anything, hunting, bowling, or even shopping and the reaction from her would be the same. I talked to my wife 35 yrs ago about this issue and haven't had a problem since. Don't forget its a two way street though.


----------



## fredg53

Take her fishing every once in a while and like said before you ate not out gambling drinking chasing skirts it's better that other things you could be doing good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bazzin05

CincyFisher said:


> Not married? Move on. Married? Oops suck it up you messed up bad.


 
Couldn't have said it better. That was a stipulation when I was in the dating stage. If I went fishing and they complained, they were gone immediately. If not you are going to have a long life once married to a woman that doesn't like to see you happy.


----------



## FishingAddict

My fiance loves fishing. She seems equally determined to catch fish as i am. Saturday she slipped on the dock while leaving the lake to use the restroom and she fell in. Ran to the bathroom and ran back and hurried to paddle out and minutes later she got her first crappie of the day. Last summer she slipped and fell on a slime rock in the mad river while fly fishing and fished 6 hours with water in her waders and didnt complain once. I think you need to take and show her how much fun it is.


----------



## BrianSipe17

You're not supposed to ASK to go fishing. You TELL them you are going fishing... problem solved. It's all about setting expectations.


ps- Please don't show this to my wife!


----------



## Bad Bub

Bazzin05 said:


> Couldn't have said it better. That was a stipulation when I was in the dating stage. If I went fishing and they complained, they were gone immediately. If not you are going to have a long life once married to a woman that doesn't like to see you happy.


I did the same thing, but once we got married, her views changed. We have a calendar on the wall. I write in all the tournaments I plan to fish at the beginning of the year and barring any weddings, family gatherings or funerals, they are set in stone. Fun fishing days are usually planned around her as some weeks I get either a friday or Monday off or if she plans to go shopping or something. I'm lucky to have both my parents and in-laws close that will watch my son any day that I need them too. I still don't fish as much as I used to, but like said before, it's a 2 way street with lots of compromise.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

dont know what to tell you. but you need to make it clear right now that you fish and thats not going to change. if she cant accept that now then its better you get a new girl. this one wont last unless she accepts you as you are or you give up fishing.

i am one of the luckiest men in the world. we have been married for over 40 yrs. she asked me not to go on one trip many years ago. and i didnt go. and she has said a few things about me going alone since i got alittle older and in bad health. but she has never said a word about how much i spend or how much i fish.
sherman


----------



## a.c shiner

i too feel like im the luckiest man on earth i have a job where im out of town here and there and i am usually laid off all summer. i fish about 3 to 5 days a week and have two children. my wife usually never says a word about me going fishing but there is the occasional times when she asked me a week in advance to make plans for a family trip or just to stay home in which case i usually do. you can do what i sometimes do my wife feels great to get me out of her hair just make a few messes around the house and nit pick every once in a while and she will say why dont you go fishing or something get out of here lol


----------



## Dandrews

I&#8217;ve been married for 18 years, my wife and I just don&#8217;t sweat the small stuff. 
When I tell my wife I&#8217;m going fishing I half-way put it in the form of a question&#8230;&#8221;Unless we have something going on, I&#8217;m going fishing&#8230;is that alright&#8221;?
She has the option to say something but she almost never does. Family comes first BUT my fishing time is definitely in the mix and always has been. 
When there is something, I don&#8217;t argue, I do what I need to do. Another side of that is that when she wants to do something, I have the option to say something but almost never do. 
Nobody likes a jack-arse but nobody likes a doormat either. You know your situation better that we do.


----------



## saugmon

My ex,which is now my fiance', used the term that she was a" fishing widow" this time of year. Now if I could get my 5 year old more into fishing so I can get out more!!


----------



## BassAddict83

Fishing has been a HUGE obstacle in my relationship in the past and sometimes still is. My soon to be wife (getting married in October) HATES the outdoors. However she has many other qualities that I absolutely love about her on top of the fact we have 3 children together. So how have we overcome what seems to be such a huge downfall you ask???

1.) I do my best to show as much interest in the things she likes (arts and crafts, cooking, new clothes, etc., etc.) Even if they're things that I could care less about it makes her feel good and in turn wants to give me opportunities to do the things I like. 

2.) I do my best to fish during times that won't take away from time with her and the family even if that means getting up at 5:15am to be out on the water at 6:00am and only fish till 9am or 10am. That way when I get home they're all just getting out of bed and we still have the whole day to spend together. 

3.) I always make sure everything else is taken care of before I even think about leaving the house to go fishing... The house is clean, the grass is cut, dishes are done, laundry is in the machine, etc., etc.. 

I'm practically obsessed with fishing and it's pretty much all I ever want to do but I've found that as long as I stick to these 3 basic rules then I usually don't ever have a problem. I've been sticking to these rules for about a year now and her feelings about me going fishing have done a 180. 

Sometimes you just have to give a little to get a little. 

Oh AND... it never hurts to stop on your way home from fishing to pick her up a little something. Even if it's just a 20oz of pop or her favorite candy bar or something. Just let her know you were still thinking about her. 

Good luck!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I'm "mowing and mulching" today when I'm down at the river  She really wants to get out to the pond though.


----------



## firstflight111

puertoRicanFisherman said:


> who else has this promblem


i can say any thing about it .. i told my wife when we first met.. i hunt and i fish alot ..if you dont like it move on because thats what i do ..well shes still here i i still fish and hunt ...man up and go.. if it cause a fight shes not worth having around ..i went around and round with my first wife ...now on wife number 2 shes been here for almost 20 years 

some of you guys need you man card taken away ..just like fishing if you dont like what you got keep fishing till you find that keeper


----------



## crappie4me

hell my wife absolutely encourages me to go fishing antytime i can...we been together long enough that when i say im goin fishin..she usually says.."can you go now"..time away fron each other is a good thing occasionally.


----------



## freedomsoldier86

My wife loves fishing as much as I do. We just got married Saturday and are spending 7 out of 10 days camping at a private lake so we can fish. I think she is my best catch because she puts up with me and loves to fish. That being said, I put up with her and let her do pretty much what she wants as well.


----------



## laynhardwood

About ten years ago my girl friend said its gonna be me or fishing well needless to say I fish a lot then I found a women who likes the outdoors and loves to fish been happy ever since 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## heavyft

It's probably a problem her mom started for you. They're great!


----------



## TomC

I couldnt answer that one for ya. My wife likes to fish and has no problem when i go out for 1-2days in a row. She knows not to ask when ill be home, shes knows ill be there when either the fish stop bitting, i get tired or i have too many to clean. Shoot during hunting season my wife tells me that i have to get a deer because shes tired of buying beef!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I had a girlfriend who didnt like me fishing. ( im single )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gulfvet

I married a girl who grew up on a river bank in Alabama. We used to fish together all the time. She doesn't go as much any more but she only has a problem with me going by myself when I sneak out to go and don't tell her where I went. ( I'm a heart patient.) It's all about respect. She does things I don't care to do and I try not to call her while she is busy. She returns the favor when I am fishing because she knows it is important to me. If you are getting the constant phone calls the whole time you are fishing, this is a form of jealousy and controlling behavior. I watched it happen to someone very close to me and that marriage ended in infidelity and divorce.


----------



## PoundTest

Didn't have time to read all the responses, but I'll leave these two ideas...

1) You're stressed out. Fishing helps you relax. Without it, you'll fall apart. Even your doctor told you to do it. :doctor:

2) If #1 fails, listen to Brad Paisley's "I'm Going to Miss Her" and take his advice. 

I'm lucky I have a boy that's learning how to fish. My wife is totally supportive, as long as she can go shopping while we're gone!


----------



## jsm197

So far this year, I've been on two out of state fishing trips without her. I almost always fish three to five days a week and she never gives me a hard time about it. I feel extremely lucky but I'm interested to see where the limit is...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Had to check the OP cause I thought it was my buddy "the silverback". LOL. Anyhow, if you're fair with your time, there shouldn't be any problem. Previous posts give smart ideas as well as things you could be filling time with instead. She should be happy. In your case though... Don't "let" her know. LOL!!!


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## backlashed

smith07 said:


> you've got the wrong girl


Yup. I'm a lucky man, my wife loves the outdoors, camping, being on the boat and supports my fishing addiction. I support her habits too!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## tadluvadd

It started with me convincing my wife early on,that fishing is more then just baiting a hook with messy crawlers and waiting for hrs in the hot sun for fish to bite.[the way she was taught]once i showed her how to fish,somtimes using live bait,but mostly bass fishing and crappie fishing with artificials, and catching fish she went from hating to go,to loving it.now the whole family loves it,including my 17yo daughter and her boyfriend.if there is anything that beats fishing itself,its teaching somone else to fish!


----------



## Fishin Chick

I enjoyed reading this and found it hilarious. I feel bad for you guys that are with a girl that doesn't like when you go out and fish. I have been dating my bf for 4 years now and fishing is our favorite thing to do together. Since we've started dating he even bought a boat. I swear it was because I got him to go more and showed him a few of my secret spots but he would never admit that. But I can say I was the one that taught him how to perch fish and i' m glad i did. He Loves it! 

For all you guys out there that don't have a girl that lets you go fishing. Either let her come along once in a while to see how she likes it or get rid of her. Fishing is one of the greatest things to do and more fun if you're a couple and like to do it together. We've been inseparable since we've found our favorite hobby together.


----------



## hnguyed83

You need to go YouTube " I'm gonna miss her " by brad paisley.


----------



## PARK92

my ex girl broke up with me for the same reason. my older brother said "bud, there are plenty of fish in the sea." and i said "yup and i love to fish". sounds like you need to fish a little more....
park


----------



## ccart58

thats why 29 years ago I married a girl who loves to fish as much as me! we go out almost every weekend together and alot of times she out fishes me!


----------



## Seaturd

My gf gets ticked only if I go without taking her....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Unbelievable.... reading some of these responses!! I 2nd this one!! 

Makes me wonder if it's just a 'lack of stones' 




firstflight111 said:


> i hunt and i fish alot ..if you dont like it move on because thats what i do
> 
> some of you guys need you man card taken away ..just like fishing if you dont like what you got keep fishing till you find that keeper


----------



## KaGee

Fishin Chick said:


> For all you guys out there that don't have a girl that lets you go fishing. Either let her come along once in a while to see how she likes it or get rid of her. Fishing is one of the greatest things to do and more fun if you're a couple and like to do it together. We've been inseparable since we've found our favorite hobby together.


If by chance things don't work out between you two... I believe there will be a line up of suitors waiting their chance LOL!


----------



## DaleM

Been married 43 years and have never had that problem. Hope you can get it worked out. 
I think if my wife was that way, I'd have to think long and hard about staying around. You work hard so you should be able to get out and relax a little. Unless you have given her areason to doubt you why would she be so against it?


----------



## Fishaholic69

Just be happy she is still there telling you not to fish instead of being like me and having her stop by today to tell me she in moving to Wisconsin.....


----------



## Bobinstow90

Great advice on this thread. PLEASE reread all...and think what every piece of advice might mean TO YOU and your love.

"Asking permission" ......is never a good starting place for any adult, mature man or woman in a relationship. THAT GOES BOTH WAYS.

The best relationships are built on mutual respect....not power.

It's a complex subject. Good luck.


----------



## walleyejigger

i met my wife at the eagels on a saturday night blind date . when we left she asked what i was going to do on sunday . i told her i was going fishing . she asked if she could go i said shure . i told her i would pick her up at 5.30 . figured i wold see if she realy wanted to go . when i pulled up to her house with the boat she was waiting for me . i new she was the one . we will be married 10 years this december . she is my walleye tourney partner .


----------



## fredg53

walleyejigger said:


> i met my wife at the eagels on a saturday night blind date . when we left she asked what i was going to do on sunday . i told her i was going fishing . she asked if she could go i said shure . i told her i would pick her up at 5.30 . figured i wold see if she realy wanted to go . when i pulled up to her house with the boat she was waiting for me . i new she was the one . we will be married 10 years this december . she is my walleye tourney partner .


Awesome nuff said 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

Got a friend I USED to fish and hunt a bunch with. He got a GF who does not like such "cruelty" to animals. Haven't been out with him since! What a joke.


----------



## mike003

Hey PR Fisherman!!! How old are you? My 18 year old step-daughter recently got hooked on fishing. She's half Puerto Rican and really cute. Her boyfriend's ok, but he's too freaking ugly for her. He looks like a Jack-O-Lantern.


----------



## twoiron

Toad has it right! I have been married 45 yrs. and all of my hobbies have been subjected to this kind of behavior on my wife's part. You have to give your wife a choice,for instance I told my wife that I wasn't too old to go back to carousing in bars and chasing women! I can now go fishing anytime I want! (As long as there are no women on the lake!) Good Luck!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

GROW A PAIR and move on. No one owns you and you own no one. My wife knows if I have to stay home nobody is going to be happy. And I don't hold her back from doing anything she want to do either. It would be one thing if you were going out drinking or going to booby bars, but your not. Move on there will be a better one out there! This "asking" to go fishing is crazy to me, but I was raised in a family of fishing, so I'm not used to having to ask to do anything. As long as your not draining the bank account (to much) and doing bad things, she should be very happy. You will grow to resent her!

Your only on earth so long so you might as well be happy while you are here.


----------



## timcat69

smith07 said:


> you've got the wrong girl


Uh....Yep.


----------



## Juan More Fish

My buddies wife does the same thing how flipping annoying! My wife is wonderful about it. She knows and understands i need time away from everything.


----------



## Snyd

Marriage is a two way street with a lot of give and take. However, I have never had the issue of No you can't go. My wife grew up in a family that hunts and fishes so she has no problem with it.


----------



## Juan More Fish

Gone Fishin'
My wife told me I needed to get a hobby, so I did. I was touched by her concern -- until I realized she just wanted me out of her hair.
By Stephen Fried
"Find a Hobby"

During the early years of marriage, my primary leisure activity was being married. It was all so new and different. I was still astonished at always having a date.

My wife, Diane, was perfectly happy to have an attentive husband but eventually she started to wonder what was wrong with me -- especially when the weather would get warm, and regular guys were out doing regular guy things.

Of course, I took this to mean that I should find something new for us to do together: tennis, yoga classes, chess. We did play tennis once (at one of those love-nest hotels with the heart-shaped tubs and the his-and-her snorkels). We did try yoga, briefly (I was the only guy in the class, and the only student who had to sit down to bend at the waist). And we did play some chess, until I realized she was just toying with me to teach me how to be more Machiavellian in a particular work situation (since I later learned she could kick my ass in three moves whenever she wanted).

Eventually, she admitted that she actually didn't want to find a new activity for us to do together. Instead she wanted me to find a new activity for us to do -- not together.

"You know, what you really need is a hobby," she said, laughing at the sound of the word. It seemed like an artifact from our pre-VCR childhoods, when boys were encouraged to play with model trains so they wouldn't discover sex. "Something to get you out of the house. Go...fish!"

While I liked the idea of fishing, I did find it a little odd that it was her idea, not mine. After all, don't regular guys fish to get away from their wives? If your wife sends you off to go fishing, doesn't that somehow defeat the whole purpose?

At the time, though, I mostly thought that fishing sounded like fun. And I was really glad she hadn't tried to make me golf. There are, I think, basically two kinds of men: golfers and fishermen. Golf is clubby, social, competitive, classist. Fishing is more solitary and egalitarian -- although fly-fishing can be a tad golfy -- and is competitive only when my brothers and I do it. Golf is for strivers and fishing is for yearners, but each activity is profound and pointless in its own way. I grew up in a divided family. My Pop-pop was an avid golfer, while his brother -- my father's favorite uncle -- was an angler. This explains why one of Dad's favorite places to fish was the pond at the local country club.

Fishing and Fishing

I inherited the lunker gene and, as a kid, loved fishing with my father. But after I moved away from home, I stopped. Diane would see my old fishing stuff in our car trunk and wonder why I never touched it. The truth is that I wasn't sure where, or even how, to fish on my own, without my father. And I felt a little unmanly admitting that, even to myself.

So on that warm summer day when Diane told me to go fish, I was reduced to looking in the Yellow Pages for a bait shop. I drove to Bob's Bait & Tackle and bought a license, a rod and reel, and enough lures so I could lose the first 20. Then, sheepishly, I asked Bob where I should go fishing. He sent me to a place, reachable by a dirt road behind some railroad tracks, where the Schuylkill roars across a 30-foot waterfall. When I got there it was early evening, and the mayflies were hatching. They hovered in the air like tiny alien spacecraft, their pale-green wings fluttering against the rosy, sunset sky. As I sat tying my line on a rock just above the falls, fish were lunging out of the water at the mayflies, and all manner of birds were swooping in for them. It was fishing heaven.

I fished until it was so dark that I couldn't even see the bass I was reeling in (and taking hooks out using the "touch system" is not the smartest idea). And then I did something my dad never would have done -- even if the technology had been available: I called Diane on my cell phone.

She was incredulous. Why would I violate the blissful peace of my riverside solitude by making a telephone call? Because I wanted to let her know that I understood. I understood that she wasn't just trying to get me away from her, so she could write. She was trying to help me get away from myself -- which is much harder. Figuring out how to be alone was an important step forward in our being together.

Later on, after I had started fishing more regularly, we talked about the phenomenon of the fishing or golf "widow." (Actually, now that my mom really is widowed, I should be more sensitive to how casually the word widow is used -- but I can't think of a better one.) This fear of being "widowed" in your marriage, or being in competition with your spouse's avocation, is complex. I can only imagine what it's like when couples have the same hobby. I don't mean the situations where one spouse gets involved with something and the other decides to get involved as well, as a preventive measure (to make sure the husband isn't meeting any hot babes at the model train show). I mean couples who are, say, both good tennis players or golfers, so they play against each other -- those "till sudden death do us part" marriages. While I'm sure there are some joys attached to such situations, I'd imagine the worst part is that you have no one to come home to and exaggerate about how well or how badly you played.

There was a moment, when I first started fishing again, that I thought Diane might want to join me. We were in our favorite place in the world, in the Sangre de Cristo Mountains in New Mexico, where a good friend has a cabin in an old private hunting compound. When we're there, she reads while I fish. But instead of having to go miles away from home to fish -- or even days away, like the Canadian trip where I caught, and then released, the massive northern pike that appears in my all-time-favorite fishing picture -- I have only to walk about 100 yards from the cabin to find all the trout I could possibly catch. The property has three stocked lakes and private access to the Pecos River. After days of watching from the cabin window as I fished, she came out to join me. I gave her a lesson, and she quickly caught a fish. While she occasionally talks about trying it again, what I think she's really hooked on is the idea of seeing me fish, enjoying the intense pleasure of being alone with myself.

It is a powerful feeling to know someone wants you to have that kind of pleasure. It is, in fact, exactly the opposite of widowhood.


----------



## Khersh88

Wow reading this has really jacked me up guys. My girl gets mad when I fish too. I do a lot of night fishing like 5 nights a week we have crack dealer neighbors so there's always traffic next door and our dogs bark at em. Ha ha but between dogs crack dealers and me comin in at 3 am it disturbs her sleep. But I understand that and try to not do it as much. Ha ha doesn't seem to work since I'm a fishaholic. But last year was real bad with her getting upset she's been going to the gym alot lately now tho so I watch the kids for her then and go fishing after. But I think she really just needed something to do too. She says she likes fishing but I'm not so sure. She said fishing is all about sitting in the sun ha ha. I personally fish at night because I hate sitting in the sun. But o well


----------



## sherman51

i loved my mother n law, god bless her soul. but in the early stages of my fishing the big water and being gone for weekend trips, my wife didnt really complane but she didnt really like it either. then my mother n law started telling her that me going fishing was so much better than being out in a bar drinking. and she started feeling the same way.

money has always been alittle tight. but when i started buying the tackle to rig my own boat and take friends fishing, i would use overtime money. i have actualy had to sell all my stuff a couple of times around christmas when i would get laid off. just so our kids would have a good christmas, and i knew when i got back to work i could replace my gear. and each time i did this i tried to upgrade just alittle. but my wife has never said one word about what i spent. but she knew the family came first, then my fishing and hunting.

i did finally upgrad for the last time starting about 2 yrs ago. i bought my first electric riggers. then last year i did a major upgrade. i had bought a 28 ft sea ray with my back pay on my disability. and then last year i sold the 2 big jon sportsman riggers. i bought 4 new pro tournament riggers, i had been buying daiwa reels on ebay as i got good buys on them. the i bought 10 new cannon ratcheting rod holders and tracks. she did not say one word about what i spent.

and now even tho she wont go out on the big water, she still goes with us when my oldest son and his family goes up to erie for my sons vacation. she loves the camping with us.

you know women like her are few and far between. i consider myself one of the luckiest men in the world. and i have always done my part. as we started having money to buy my fishing gear i always made sure she had the things she wanted and needed first. i have kept her a nice car to drive and if we needed a fridge or dish washer or washer & dryer, she got them first. i always kept me an old truck or van for my fishing and hunting.

but there was a few years that my wife helped out alot. thats how she ended up on disability. she had worked in restraunts and at wall mart, then she became a home health aid. thats how she messed up her back. this big woman she was taking care of fell and my wife caught her. but she didnt want to get put on light duty so she didnt turn it in. she thought she would get better and everything would be ok. so she told them she hurt it at home. then it just got so bad she couldnt work at all. so she ended up having to go on disability.

now we are together 24/7 and we get along just great. but now i dont fish very often. and i love her going up to erie with us. we have been married alittle over 40 yrs. and we had a few rough spots, but now its like were on our second honeymoon.

if she cant let you have a life without her all the time i doubt that she is the right one for you. my wife lets me do what i want and i let her do what she wants. but when the day is over she is my snuggle bunny.
sherman


----------



## OnTheFly

As my buddies and I always yell when ridden around campus and we see a couple holding hands.... DUMP EM!!!! I know if i had a girl that told me I couldn't fish that would be the last she saw of me.


----------



## Burks

My response:

"I work and pay a majority of the bills. Sorry you work 5 days a week when I only work 3. I'm going fishing, you're at work anyways. What's the big deal?"

She just huffs and puffs then walks away. Me = win.

My buddy has a girlfriend that just flips out on him when he goes fishing. Seriously? We could be out partying every night, getting wasted. But we go fishing instead. Fairly certain that's a better choice.......

Guess my main thought is that if I make way more than enough to pay all our bills and have savings, what's the big deal if I go fish? I may have spent $1k on equipment over the past year, that's half a paycheck. Not like I own a $50k boat and I'm missing house payments or can't fix her car (which I bought), take vacations, etc. If a woman leaves you for fishing sensibly (not going into debt, ignoring work/family, etc)....she isn't worth it!


----------



## pendog66

is she one of those yuppy girls?


----------



## littleman

My best friend in high school had a girl that cussed u out if you went fishing with him,an yell at him everytime but he went anyway.She was a hottie so he put up with it an married her,lol,what a dumbie that was 30 years ago an she still b*tches.What a waste of life find another girl who is interested in what you are.Life is too short my GF b*tches if it's time to quit fishing never ready to quit so she is ready to go anytime as long it isn't ice fishing lol. 
GOOD LUCK YOU GOT TO BE HAPPY TO MAKE OTHER PEOPLE HAPPY


----------



## jcustunner24

I dated a girl for five years, and almost put a ring on her finger. We actually went ring shopping. When we started dating, she was not a fan of being outdoors. I took her fishing a few times, showed her the ropes, and bought her a pole. She began to love it. Because I included her and showed her what fishing was about, she started to embrace my hobby. I earned my freedom by including her in my interests. Because she knew what I was doing, she was okay with me pursuing my interests.

Girls want to always be number one. For many of us, until we get serious, girls will finish number two at best to our true love of the outdoors. In my experience, if you're dating a girl who doesn't appreciate the outdoors, she appreciates it even less if you don't make an effort to show her what she's missing.

As a single guy with no kids, there are times when I think about the work I put in to help some of my exes appreciate the outdoors only to have some other lucky fool trip into a perfect relationship. Bottom line is, if you don't lay the ground work with a girl, you're spinning your wheels. We will all love being outdoorsmen regardless of who we hitch our wagons to. If you don't set the stage early, you're just preparing yourself for disappointment.

Essentially, you have the ability to create interest in your female companion. Take advantage of the opportunity and let her love what you love.


----------



## Carpeater

Make her bait!


----------



## redhotbuzz

Lets face it most women only want to see you smile and be happy when they can see it . The thought of you being happy and having fun without them is contrary to their DNA.If its just a girlfriend its easy ...move on.. that leopard aint changing spots..Her insecurity is showing and even if its not you going fishing it will be something else..I know guys in your spot and feel for you but like another guy said grow a set of balls and lay down some rules .. Life is to short my brother.. Carpe Diem


----------



## Redheads

Sound like she has too much time on her hands.

Take up hunting as well it will giver her somthing else to do (complain)


----------



## Pooka

A million years ago I hooked up with a city girl and had a similar problem,, it turned out that she just did not believe that anyone would be dumb enough to stay out all night,, days in a row,, in the rain,, in the snow,....

Once she figured out that yes, I really am that dumb, and was not out whoring around, she settled down. 

30 years later and she is tickled when I fish and upset when I CPR.


----------



## Bonecrusher

This is what you need buddy. Just got married and this was her idea....


----------



## Scum_Frog

My wife knew I was a fisherman since we got together back in 5th grade....she will go fishing with me and loves the fact that my three year old daughter loves bass pro and watching fishing with dad on the tube.....today will be the first day she gets to catch a fish and I am ridiculously excited! I cannot wait.....I told my wife that fishing is my life and it'll never change....she knows this....I will admit though I do need to get better on considering her before just telling her im goin on the water lol...

I feel like this thread turned into an Oprah show. lol Tell me your feelings lolol


----------



## sherman51

i guess it just comes down to if you want to be a lap dog or who you really are. i would make the decision NOW. because if you dont stand up for your rights NOW it will be the end of who you are.

just make it very clear that you love fishing, and she is welcome to come with you. but that you are going to fish. if she dumps you then its for the best to get it over with, not after you have a couple of kids. tell her you cant handle her being on your behind for doing something that you love. and tell her its not like your out in some bar or cat house. and always ask her to go fishing with you. you never know she may start to like fishing. my wife fished with me alot back in our early days except when i went on weekend trips with some guys. now she rarely goes with me. but the only thing she doesnt like is when i go by myself. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------



## t.stuller

She's supposed to be your partner, not another parent. She shouldn't be letting you do anything, you should be doing what you want. Most my buddies that have women like that are either divorced or miserable. There is good women out there, keep looking. I found one, and from reading these post there seems to be alot of other guys who found one too.


----------



## firstflight111

NewbreedFishing said:


> Unbelievable.... reading some of these responses!! I 2nd this one!!
> 
> Makes me wonder if it's just a 'lack of stones'



lol thats funny


----------



## stinkyfingersjr

my gf gets mad if she doesnt get to go! i think you have the wrong woman need one that likes the same things as you


----------



## JimmyMac

TELL her you are going fishing. 

If she says no, remind her that you got one life to live and fishing makes you happy. If shes not there when you get back, then she doesn't love you.


----------



## fishingjunkie

As a woman one of my requirements when I started dating again was that he had to fish. Luckily enough I found him soon enough. He proposed while we were on a fishing trip on the Niagara River for King Salmon. We're getting married in October and the reception theme is fishing. My idea; not his. 

Run; don't walk. Others are right. It's a control and insecurity issue.

Good luck!


----------



## RELAYER3

Do what I did 35yrs ago tell her you'll sell all fishing and hunting gear take the money and go on vacation by yourself and when all the moneys gone tell her you MIGHT be back!!!! worked for me!!! I fished and hunted before her and I'll fish and hunt after she's gone.


----------



## fishholio

what i think is funny is you all say wont or will LET me go or not go whats that ? is she your mom ?or boss i mean come on


----------



## FishinChick740

That sucks! Try taking her out with you. But then if she doesn't enjoy at least being outdoors, let alone fishing, she'll just be getting in the way anyways. lol Hope it gets better for you.


----------

